# ok need some help



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

parts lists

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/368/150.cfm

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/368/40.cfm

new or used, it's not hard to attach the parts.


----------

